# Nie gap się tak na mnie.



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Nie gap się tak na mnie.

1. Don't gape at me like that.

2. Don't stare at me like that.
Drugie zdanie powinno być OK, ale co z pierwszym?

Mam jeszcze do wyboru 'gawp' i 'gawk'.


----------



## Thomas1

_Don't gawp at me like that!_ powinno być OK w brytyjskim angielskim, ale poczekajmy na odpowiedzi rodzimych użytkowników angielskiego.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> ... poczekajmy na odpowiedzi rodzimych użytkowników angielskiego.



Ale ten RUA nie zna niuansów polskiego _gapić się_, a to chodzimy w kółko bez żadnego kontekstu .  

Ogólnie mówiąc, w angielskim _stare _mogą być niegrzeczność a agresywność, w _gawp _raczej zdziwienie a podziw (a może głupota).


----------



## wolfbm1

Chodzi o odróżnienie 'gapić się' od częściej używanych czasowników związanych z używaniem narzędzia wzroku, takich jak:
patrzeć się = kierować na coś wzrok, np. patrzeć na zegarek, na obraz, w lustro = look (at)
oglądać =  w znaczeniu obserwować jakąś akcję, np. mecz piłki nożnej w telewizji = watch.

Zazwyczaj gap gapi się na coś bezmyślnie, tępo. Można się gapić na osoby siedzące w autobusie, metrze, szczególnie gdy mają jakąś nietypową fryzurę w kolorze niebieskim albo czerwonym, na jakiś nieszczęśliwy wypadek na ulicy. 
O takie znaczenie mi chodzi. A więc, może inne, aczkolwiek podobne zdanie z 'gapić się':

Dzisiaj, gdy siedziałem w autobusie, na wolne miejsce przede mną ( oddalone o około 50 cm) usiadła młoda studentka bokiem do mnie, bo chciała rozmawiać ze swoją koleżanką. Gapiłem się na nią i na jej fryzurę przez parę minut zanim zdałem sobie sprawę, że nie bardzo wypada. Odwróciłem wzrok i zacząłem się patrzeć przez szybę na ulicę. A fryzurę miała ciekawą - włosy w kolorze jasny blond były mocno wygolone nad uchem i przechodziły ostro w drobne, poskręcane loki.

"Gapiłem się na nią." w tym przypadku będzie chyba znaczyć: I was gawping at her.


----------



## Szkot

Gdy gapiłeś się na nią 'przez parę minut', mogła powiedzieć 'Don't stare at me like that (you wierdo )', bo nie wie dlaczego się gapi na nią nieznajomy.  S Twojej strony 'you gawped', s jej 'you stared'.   Gdybyście byli znajomymi, mogłaby powiedzieć 'Don't gawp at me like that (Wolfie)'.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot said:


> Gdy gapiłeś się na nią 'przez parę minut', mogła powiedzieć 'Don't stare at me like that (you wierdo )', bo nie wiedziała (/mogła nie wiedzieć) dlaczego się gapi(ł) na nią nieznajomy.  S Z Twojej strony 'you gawped', s z jej 'you stared'.   Gdybyście byli znajomymi, mogłaby powiedzieć 'Don't gawp at me like that (Wolfie)'.


 Dziękuję, Szkocie.  Rozumiem teraz jaka jest różnica między 'stare' i 'gawp'.


----------



## dreamlike

'Don't stare at me like that.' 'Why is she staring at me like that?!' Wybrałbym te opcje, niezależnie od relacji czy stopnia zażyłości między ludźmi.


----------



## wolfbm1

dreamlike said:


> 'Don't stare at me like that.' 'Why is she staring at me like that?!' Wybrałbym te opcje, niezależnie od relacji czy stopnia zażyłości między ludźmi.


Tylko, że gdy wybierzemy słowo 'stare' to chyba mamy na myśli gapienie się i jednocześnie świdrowanie oczami raczej niż gapienie się w sposób bezmyślny. 'Stare' jest chyba bardziej bezczelne. Tak zrozumiałem Szkota.


----------



## DW

Well, I'll try to straighten things out. 

First off, I probably  wouldn't use neither _(to) gawk_ nor _(to) gape_, since they seem to be a bit  obsolete, maybe not only a bit, they're simply dated. Although they are  obsolete and I wouldn't go for them, I'll try to describe what they  mean, or just meant. _Gape_ has to do with usually prolonged and  open-mouthed look reflecting either lack of intelligence or just  amazement, while _(to) gawk_ is pretty much the same, but it's maybe more  often similar to just staring stupidly.

Second, I would never ever use _(to) gawp_. This word seem like a very British thing.

Well,  as for _(to) stare_, I think this is a very good option here, since _staring_  generally means just looking at someone or something, as well, for a  relatively long time, while the reason of doing so is not so important. Looking at someone or something for a long time, for whatever reason,  can be usually described just as _staring_.

Allow me to give a word  or two on one word you didn't write about, that is, _(to) gaze_. When  related to someone, so as far as _gazing_ at someone goes, it relects a  romantic sense, while when related to something it's indicative of  wonder, fascination and admiration, as in "_(to) gaze_ at the sky dotted  with stars".

Whew, the post is turning out to be a bit longer than I planned it to be, but I hope this helps.


----------



## dreamlike

Just use 'stare', it's so commonly used, whatever the reason. Hair-splitting is not any language's cup of tea.


----------



## Thomas1

W tym wątku można znaleźć nieco informacji na temat niektórych czasowników z naszej dyskusji: peer and gape. Ten też możesz przejrzeć (jest częściowo po hiszpańsku): walked by to gawk. Mnie przypadło do gustu objaśnienie z książki: _What's the Difference?: Gray Liberal Mush Or Vivid Conservative Facts _By Mike Thompson.

SPROSTOWANIE: widzę, że wątek częściowo po hiszpańsku jest w całości po angielsku.  Chodziło o: to gawp.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, Thomas.
Teddy z Londynu napisał: "To me, people usually _gawp _(=stare open-mouthed)." 
Greyfriar (British English) napisał: "Yes, they walked by to stare <= _gawk_> rudely at the new 'she'."
Ciekawe jest, że wyraz 'stare' został użyty wymiennie zamiast 'gawp' i 'gawk'.
Natomiast Mike Thompson użył słowa 'look': 
"You _gawk _(in Britain, _gawp_) when you look long and stupidly at someone, who rightly percives you as rude."
​


The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> Well, I'll try to straighten things out.
> 
> First off, I probably wouldn't use neither _(to) gawk_ nor _(to) gape_, since they seem to be a bit obsolete, maybe not only a bit, they're simply dated. Although they are obsolete and I wouldn't go for them, I'll try to describe what they mean, or just meant. _Gape_ has to do with usually prolonged and open-mouthed look reflecting either lack of intelligence or just amazement, while _(to) gawk_ is pretty much the same, but it's maybe more often similar to just staring stupidly.
> 
> Second, I would never ever use _(to) gawp_. This word seem like a very British thing.
> 
> Well, as for _(to) stare_, I think this is a very good option here, since _staring_ generally means just looking at someone or something, as well, for a relatively long time, while the reason of doing so is not so important. Looking at someone or something for a long time, for whatever reason, can be usually described just as _staring_.


Ciekawa odpowiedź. Dziękuję.



dreamlike said:


> Just use 'stare', it's so commonly used, whatever the reason. Hair-splitting is not any language's cup of tea.


Tak chyba będzie bezpieczniej. Ale chyba najbezpieczniej jest powiedzieć: Don’t look at me that way.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> Second, I would never ever use _(to) gawp_. This word seem like a *very British* thing.


 What's wrong about it?


----------



## DW

Ben Jamin said:


> What's wrong about it?



Where did I write there's anything "wrong" about it? I restate I would never ever use it, since this word seem like a very British thing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

It's your private thing. Why bother other people with your idiosyncrasies?


----------



## wolfbm1

Actually, the Merram-Webster confirms that 'gawp' is chiefly British. So, there isn't really anything unusual about DW's point of view. I find his comment very helpful. I'm not going to use 'gawp' with my American friends. They might not know what I mean and might give me a strange look.


----------



## DW

Ben Jamin said:


> It's your private thing. Why bother other people with your idiosyncrasies?



But hey, it's not my private thing, it's AmE's thing.


----------



## głupi

Only being interested in the American way of doing/saying things seems an appropriate attitude for someone trying to make their AE as authentic as possible.

Wracając do tematu wątku, zgadzam się z tłumaczeniem "Nie gap się tak na mnie" jako "Don't stare at me like that". Może pasować również czasownik "gawp", ale tylko w kontekscie podobnym do tego, o którym wspomniał Szkot.

Or if you just want to be super rude/obnoxious, "Stop gawping at me!" works for strangers too.


----------



## DW

głupi said:


> Only being interested in the American way of doing/saying things seems an appropriate attitude for someone trying to make their AE as authentic as possible.
> [...]



Well, do you mean someone using AmE should go for Britishisms from time to time not to seem like "interested only in the American way of doing/saying things"? I said this word seems like a very British thing, hence *I*, I'll repeat this once more - *I* would never ever use it, and this is enough being interested in what the BrE camp has to say on this, I'm affraid. Would not referring to this word at all be better? Get real!


----------



## głupi

I said "...for *someone* trying to make their AE as authentic as possible". I didn't mention anyone personally.

Chill out .


----------



## Thomas1

The fact that 'gawp' is a British word was actually mentioned at the very beginning of the thread, and if one uses absolute terms in their comments, one should take into account that they might come across as pretentious.

A teraz wracając do tematu, wydaje mi się, że 'stare' w angielskim nie koniecznie musi nieść ze sobą negatywne konotacje, co ma miejsce w przypadku polskiego 'gapić się' i angielskiego 'gawp'.
Podobnym czasownikiem w polskim z punktu widzenia rejestru językowego może być 'wpatrywać się' i inne oparte na tej samej podstawie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

First of all this is a Polish forum, and should be used for asking questions about Polish language. Some Polish users ask questions about Polish - English translations, and these are tolerated here.
But there is no reason to discriminate against either British or American English. It is OK to inform users what is what, but not OK to say "I don't want any British English here".


----------



## wolfbm1

głupi said:


> ...   zgadzam się z tłumaczeniem "Nie gap się tak na mnie" jako "Don't stare at me like that". Może pasować również czasownik "gawp", ale tylko w kontekscie podobnym do tego, o którym wspomniał Szkot.


A Szkot powiedział: 
Gdy gapiłeś się na nią 'przez parę minut', mogła powiedzieć 'Don't stare at me like that (you wierdo )', bo nie wie dlaczego się gapi na nią nieznajomy. Z Twojej strony 'you gawped', z jej 'you stared'. Gdybyście byli znajomymi, mogłaby powiedzieć 'Don't gawp at me like that (Wolfie)'.

Czyli z mojej strony ja patrzyłem się głupawo, z podziwem (I gawped), a z jej strony patrzyłem się niegrzecznie, agresywnie (I stared).



Thomas1 said:


> ... wydaje mi się, że 'stare' w angielskim nie koniecznie musi nieść ze sobą negatywne konotacje, co ma miejsce w przypadku polskiego 'gapić się' i angielskiego 'gawp'.
> Podobnym czasownikiem w polskim z punktu widzenia rejestru językowego może być 'wpatrywać się' i inne oparte na tej samej podstawie.


A co byś powiedział o takim użyciu "gapić się":
"Siedziałem wpatrzony w piasek, siedziałem w zapomnieniu własnej osoby, a świat dokoła huczał i przelewał się wielobarwnymi plamami rodem z surrealistycznych obrazów. W szkole straciłem (jak każdy rasowy mistyk) szacunek dla wiedzy- szacunek, którego nigdy nie miałem. Panie na lekcjach mówiły, że prezentuje sobą cielęce spojrzenie, a ja godzinami gapiłem się w okno i kontemplowałem kolory nieba." Źródło: W Mordowarskim Lesie.
Tutaj "gapiłem" znaczy po prostu "przyglądałem się bezmyślnie". Niczego negatywnego w tym nie widzę.



> *
> Please USE the EDIT button instead of posting multiple messages in a row.*


----------



## DW

Thomas1 said:


> [...]
> A teraz wracając do tematu, wydaje mi się, że 'stare' w angielskim nie koniecznie musi nieść ze sobą negatywne konotacje, co ma miejsce w przypadku polskiego 'gapić się' i angielskiego 'gawp'.
> Podobnym czasownikiem w polskim z punktu widzenia rejestru językowego może być 'wpatrywać się' i inne oparte na tej samej podstawie.





wolfbm1 said:


> A co byś powiedział o takim użyciu "gapić się":
> "Siedziałem wpatrzony w piasek, siedziałem w zapomnieniu własnej osoby, a świat dokoła huczał i przelewał się wielobarwnymi plamami rodem z surrealistycznych obrazów. W szkole straciłem (jak każdy rasowy mistyk) szacunek dla wiedzy- szacunek, którego nigdy nie miałem. Panie na lekcjach mówiły, że prezentuje sobą cielęce spojrzenie, a ja godzinami gapiłem się w okno i kontemplowałem kolory nieba."
> Tutaj "gapiłem" znaczy po prostu "przyglądałem się bezmyślnie". Niczego negatywnego w tym nie widzę.



But something like that and the "wpatrywać się" even more has more to do with _(to) gaze at_ than with _(to) stare at_, I'm affraid.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> A co byś powiedział o takim użyciu "gapić się":
> "Siedziałem wpatrzony w piasek, siedziałem w zapomnieniu własnej osoby, a świat dokoła huczał i przelewał się wielobarwnymi plamami rodem z surrealistycznych obrazów. W szkole straciłem (jak każdy rasowy mistyk) szacunek dla wiedzy- szacunek, którego nigdy nie miałem. Panie na lekcjach mówiły, że prezentuje sobą cielęce spojrzenie, a ja godzinami gapiłem się w okno i kontemplowałem kolory nieba." Źródło: W Mordowarskim Lesie.
> Tutaj "gapiłem" znaczy po prostu "przyglądałem się bezmyślnie". Niczego negatywnego w tym nie widzę.


Moim zdaniem rejestr językowy 'gapić się' nie zmienia się -- słowo jest potoczne. Jeśli chodzi o znaczenie, to też uważam, że jest tu element negatywny: 'bezmyślnie'. To pejoratywne zabarwienie 'gapić się' zmienia się w zależności od kontekstu. Jeśli mamy do czynienia z sytuacją, gdzie ktoś narusza panujące ogólnie konwencje, to będzie ono bardziej widoczne. Jeśli na odwrót, tak jak w powyższym przykładzie, to nie będzie już się rzucać w oczy. W takich przypadkach często granica pomiędzy 'gapić się' a 'wpatrywać się' (i podobnymi czasownikami) jest trudna do określenia. 
Z drugiej strony są konteksty, w których nie użyłbym 'gapić się' jako tłumaczenia 'stare', np:
To look at directly and fixedly: stared him in the eyes
www.thefreedictionary.com/stare
patrzyła mu prosto w oczy




The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> But something like that and the "wpatrywać się" even more has more to do with _(to) gaze at_ than with _(to) stare at_, I'm affraid.


Jedno drugiego nie wyklucza, a wręcz przeciwnie._v.__intr._*1. * To look directly and fixedly, often with a wide-eyed gaze. 
www.thefreedictionary.com/stare​Może być parę niuansów:_Gaze_ is often indicative of wonder, fascination, awe, or admiration: _gazing at the stars._
_Stare_ can indicate curiosity, boldness, insolence, or stupidity: _stared at them in disbelief.
_www.thefreedictionary.com/gaze​Mark the 'może'. 

Co do rejestru językowego, to moim zdaniem 'gapić się' jest potoczne, 'wpatrywać się' neutralne, może nieco książkowe, ale nie za bardzo, w porównaniu do neutralnego 'patrzeć'. Angielskie 'stare' jest neutralne, 'gaze' trochę oficjalne, 'gawp' potoczne.


----------

